# Rumors: Rockets want Josh Smith



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

ESPn report that Rockets want Kevin Love now. Not long ago, My source says Wolves proposed a deal that would send Kevin Love to Rockets for Parsons($900K contract), Lin and NOP first round pick. It was rejected by Rockets. Now Rockets want Love but lack the assets.

3th hand rumors: 

Josh Smith for Jones/Johnson/Cash/TE/NOP first round pick

In his first season with the Pistons, Smith averaged 16.4 points, 6.8 rebounds, 3.3 assists, 1.4 blocks and 1.4 steals per game. These are Chris Bosh stats.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Would be a hell of a defensive front court.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Josh Smith has 3yrs 43 million contact in the book, overpaid by 10 million.

I think he is worth about 3 yrs 33 million.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Love and Rondo are out of range for the Rockets now that they have less assets, but they can get a guy like Josh Smith, sure.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

A starting line-up with Dwight/Beverly/Ariza/JSmoove??? That's so incredible defensively that Harden really shouldn't have to play defense at all. Talk about completely changing your team's identity! That would certainly be an interesting move.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Howard and Smith are buddies right? And the Rockets have to do something now that they've struck out hard.

Will be interesting to see.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I would enjoy seeing Smith/Dwight, that could be a potentially scary frontcourt.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Howard and Smith are buddies right? And the Rockets have to do something now that they've struck out hard.
> 
> Will be interesting to see.





BlakeJesus said:


> I would enjoy seeing Smith/Dwight, that could be a potentially scary frontcourt.


I also think Rondo is a totally attainable alternative for them if they make Beverly available.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Josh Smith is available for free. All Houston has to do is match salaries.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> I also think Rondo is a totally attainable alternative for them if they make Beverly available.


I don't think Beverly does a ton for Boston. He'd be a nice third guard behind Smart and Bradley, but he's a free agent next summer and paying him won't be the best course of action for the C's. Unless Ainge _really_ likes that Pelicans first-rounder and it goes up in value around the trade deadline, Rondo's probably out of play for Houston right now.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thing is though, Josh Smith sucks. 

Not because he doesn't have skill, its because he is stupid. His basketball IQ is suspect

What a shitty off-season


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Thing is though, Josh Smith sucks.
> 
> Not because he doesn't have skill, its because he is stupid. His basketball IQ is suspect
> 
> What a shitty off-season


That's why I want it to happen. 

Dwight may think he likes Smith, but when hes sitting in the post with his hands up in the air like he always does when he thinks he isn't getting enough shots, and Smith dribbles to the 3 point line and jacks up a contested 3 with 18 seconds left on the clock, he may change his opinion.


----------

